

Show HN: Too Cool For Me? ...on Twitter - peterbe
http://toocoolfor.me/

======
peterbe
You can see the incredibly scientific and anally accurate list of who's
coolest on twitter here: <http://toocoolfor.me/coolest>

------
peterbe
I built this still app on weekends and late nights.

All code is open source (github).

More valuable than feedback is patches ;)

